# Tear staining



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I just read about PetAlive i-Clenz for tear staining. It sounds really good. 
Has anybody used it?

Diana.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

No, I have never heard of it, but it sounds interesting. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Pet...enz/230013.aspx


----------



## LALKA07 (Aug 30, 2007)

Diana, if your baby has eye problem it won't help much since its for outside cleaning. Try to determine what's the cause. I have tried Angel's Eyes, Happytails Eye Pads and I think that finally Terramycin was the answer in my case. Good luck!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Very interesting sounding product. I sure would like to hear from someone that might have tried it.

I really do enjoy finding homeopathic ways to make things better.

Thank you for sharing this with us.

enJOY!
Melanie<a href="http://" target="_blank">
</a>


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Diana, if your baby has eye problem it won't help much since its for outside cleaning. Try to determine what's the cause. I have tried Angel's Eyes, Happytails Eye Pads and I think that finally Terramycin was the answer in my case. Good luck![/B]


Thanks, God. We don't have a problem with eyes. When Bubba plays during the day some hair on his face is getting in his eyes, irritate them, and it cost excessive tears. So I thought it might be good for cleaning his eyes, and ease the irritation, and just to keep his face clean. What do you think?

Diana.


----------



## LALKA07 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474568
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diana, as you said he has excessive tears. I don't think that every long haired dog has his face wet all the time. It's true that we should clean their eyes at least once a day but the real truth is we are only humans. Cookie didn't show any signs that she might have eye infection. Just lots of tears.When I was using ANGEL'S EYES I could see results after 2 weeks if not less. But after a month, I stopped and wanted to see for how long she'll be ok. It took 2 months without excessive tears and stains. So I guess Terramycin works faster without all the fuss when trying to feed with Angel's Eyes. This product that you want to try has very optimistic description but if it contains only 3 herbal ingredients, that you can buy and mix yourself, then the price seems very high. I use chamomile to clean my dogs eyes and face sometimes. You know I think I'll try to buy those herbs and make a mixture ! Let me know how it works if you decide to purchase PetAlive i-Clenz . Dana


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
Diana, as you said he has excessive tears. I don't think that every long haired dog has his face wet all the time. It's true that we should clean their eyes at least once a day but the real truth is we are only humans. Cookie didn't show any signs that she might have eye infection. Just lots of tears.When I was using ANGEL'S EYES I could see results after 2 weeks if not less. But after a month, I stopped and wanted to see for how long she'll be ok. It took 2 months without excessive tears and stains. So I guess Terramycin works faster without all the fuss when trying to feed with Angel's Eyes. This product that you want to try has very optimistic description but if it contains only 3 herbal ingredients, that you can buy and mix yourself, then the price seems very high. I use chamomile to clean my dogs eyes and face sometimes. You know I think I'll try to buy those herbs and make a mixture ! Let me know how it works if you decide to purchase PetAlive i-Clenz . Dana 
[/QUOTE]

Yes, the price is heavy for something that we might not need.
We used AE 2-3 weeks when Bubba was about 4 to 5 month old. It helped us to get rid of the east, but I didn't know that it can help with excessive tears. I have to try it. Thank you for the information.

Diana.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If hair getting in his eyes is causing excessive tearing, then you just need to keep the hair out of his eyes. You don't need another product. :thumbsup: 

His tears are cleaning his eyes better than any product could probably. I would just try my best to keep the hair out and keep the skin/hair below the eyes dry and clean of eye goo that will hold moisture and encourage bacteria growth in the area.

It's not an eye cleanser (despite the misleading name "i-Clenz") and it says on the website to not put it directly in the eye, so I would avoid getting it in or near the eye personally and would rather just clean the area below the eyes with a little water or any gentle, cheap tear stain cleaner out there and have the money in my pocket. (Eeek... just saw the price!)


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> If hair getting in his eyes is causing excessive tearing, then you just need to keep the hair out of his eyes. You don't need another product. :thumbsup:
> 
> His tears are cleaning his eyes better than any product could probably. I would just try my best to keep the hair out and keep the skin/hair below the eyes dry and clean of eye goo that will hold moisture and encourage bacteria growth in the area.
> 
> It's not an eye cleanser (despite the misleading name "i-Clenz") and it says on the website to not put it directly in the eye, so I would avoid getting it in or near the eye personally and would rather just clean the area below the eyes with a little water or any gentle, cheap tear stain cleaner out there and have the money in my pocket. (Eeek... just saw the price!)[/B]


It's very difficult to keep the hair out of his eyes, bc he plays a lot during a day and gets messy. Yes, I think I just need to clean his face few times a day.


----------



## Buddy777 (Nov 27, 2007)

> No, I have never heard of it, but it sounds interesting. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Pet...enz/230013.aspx[/B]


Buddy777 - an added thought.....the last writer mentioned an antibiotic; she's right on the money. I have used panymiacin mfg'd by Upjohn and it really works. While I do believe that diet and allergies do contribute, I have also been told that 'beets' in the food contribute to the red stain. The time of the year also contributes to how bad the eyes are. At present, I have returned to the panamyacin and can see the ref stain fading around the face and the white new growth of hair. Thanks for the tip of teriomyacin!!!


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

We use Tylan with excellent results.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

we used angels eyes with great results

june 2006









now


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW Villemo! :w00t: Those results were fantastic. My Roxy has some tear staining issues too...I just purchased the angel eyes a few days ago and should be receiving it today (hopefully!). It did come recommended from my groomer so I am really hoping we see results. BTW, about how long did it take for you to see results like that? I know it says it can depend on the hair growth but just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo had awesome results with Angel Eyes too :aktion033: 

Before:










After:










I highly recommend it! :thumbsup:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

it took long because AE only stops the red tears, not the stains, that are allready on the hair, so it has to grow out before the face is white.
Nevertheless you have to wash the face daily etc.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

The part of Angel Eyes that clears up the tear stains is Tylan. It's way cheaper to purchase the Tylan. We love it.


----------

